# Browning T-Bolt 22lr



## Stickman1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Any of you guys have one and curious how you like it and how it shoots. Thinking about getting one


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2016)

I had an old Belgian one that was a fine, fine rifle. Some meth head stole it from my house about ten years ago.


----------



## Stickman1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Well that pretty messed up!!! Sorry to hear that man. Have you thought of buying a new one?


----------



## Darien1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I saw one at Seegar's in Sandersville a few weeks ago,  it had some finish issues but the price was very good.


----------



## BTW (Apr 5, 2016)

Bought one for my son. He likes it a lot , it shoots good. Not to crazy about the clip


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 7, 2016)

I have one I bought back in '72 (Belgium model). Had the salt cured stock which eventually caused rust problems. However, Browning gave a lifetime back then and replaced the stock plus totally restoring the entire gun to new. I got to choose the finish and probably have the only Belgium model with a factory matt finished stock. 
Beautiful rifle, good hunting weight and a tack driver. I mounted a old Weaver K4 (new back then) and have taken several hundred tree rats with it over the years. Wouldn't trade it for any other .22 I've ever owned (there's been plenty).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2016)

Stickman1 said:


> Well that pretty messed up!!! Sorry to hear that man. Have you thought of buying a new one?



Would love to have another, but it couldn't replace that one that my uncle gave me just before he died when I was a kid. I have reason to believe that it's in Georgia now. Hopefully someone bought it from the pawnshop who appreciates what they have. It was a tack driver with the old Redfield 2 3/4 t-post scope on it.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 15, 2016)

Don't own one, but really like the looks of the maple stocked models.  Have handled them, light weight, quality.  Only criticism I have heard is the trigger weight.  Won't adjust under 3 pounds.  Supposedly some after market triggers about to hit the market.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 16, 2016)

Never had that problem, mine breaks nicely at a hair under 2#s. I did polish the sear surface when I first got it though. Also it has had more than a few rounds through it, plus it's one of the early ones. Haven't tried the newer editions so maybe it's a change up by the mfgr.
Weight was never an issue for me. Most of my gun hunting was done with muzzle loaders so the old T-bolt is pretty light in comparison.


----------



## hdgapeach (May 8, 2016)

Been thinking about getting one for tree rats next season.  Always wanted one just because of the positive reviews.  What's a decent price for a good used one?  I've seen a few Belgian choices lately but ain't got a clue what would be a reasonable price.


----------



## buckeroo (May 11, 2016)

LOVE T Bolts old and new. I have two currently. One is a Belgian 22 that's in mint condition and thankfully somehow not a salt wood gun!




My other is a modern 17HMR Target/Varmint version that's a tack driver and has killed a boat load of game. (no handy pics of it.)


----------



## RH Clark (May 20, 2016)

Don't know about the old ones but the new ones don't fit me at all. For my cheek to touch the stock the butt needs to be on top of my shoulder. I would try one for fit first.


I know you aren't asking but I'll recommend a CZ 452 American if you can still find one before they are all replaced by 455's, especially if the Browning doesn't fit.


----------



## Stickman1 (May 24, 2016)

RH Clark said:


> Don't know about the old ones but the new ones don't fit me at all. For my cheek to touch the stock the butt needs to be on top of my shoulder. I would try one for fit first.
> 
> 
> I know you aren't asking but I'll recommend a CZ 452 American if you can still find one before they are all replaced by 455's, especially if the Browning doesn't fit.





That's weird that the browning doesn't fit Ya!!! I have a CZ452 LH and I like it a lot!!! I also have a browning t-bolt 22 mag that shoots pretty good. Also have a Ruger 10/22 target that shoots great!!! Just figured I'd better get me a tbolt 22lr before browning stops making them.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 5, 2016)

I have an old Belgian T2 with a Weaver 2-7 scope that I bought years ago. They're great rifles and amazingly accurate. 

Have also managed to accumulate a few magazines over the years. 

It's gotten pretty hard to find Belgian T2's in good condition. I'd love to find another that was affordable so both of my grandson's would each have one some day.


----------



## Stickman1 (Jun 21, 2016)

That would be awsome^^^^


----------



## Old Coach (Jun 26, 2016)

*T-Bolt*

I have a new T-Bolt that I purchased at Barrows in Butler.
I asked  for most accurate 22 that was not a CZ.
They sold me the Browning with a Leupold 3x9EFR scope.
Not a cheap combo but worth every penny.
From a good rest the rifle will put 10 shots inside 1/2" @ 50yds with several different brands of ammo, Wolf MT, Fed red box, Fed 510, and CCI Std Vel.
It is a LH action with GREAT wood.


----------



## Stickman1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Old Coach said:


> I have a new T-Bolt that I purchased at Barrows in Butler.
> I asked  for most accurate 22 that was not a CZ.
> They sold me the Browning with a Leupold 3x9EFR scope.
> Not a cheap combo but worth every penny.
> ...




Mine should be here in the next couple weeks... LH also hope mine shoots like yours!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jul 12, 2016)

Cabelas has it on 'sale' $599

Sweet looking rifle!


----------



## Stickman1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I got it and it does shoot great!!! Only prob... 4# trigger smh


----------



## Old Coach (Aug 7, 2016)

Ck. on rimfirecentral for  simple trigger mods.
Also aftermarket trigger is supposed to be out soon.
My rifle has a great factory trigger.

Coach


----------

